# Kann mit Cups und HP LaserJet 4 nicht mi 600 dpi drucken

## no_expert

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe das Problem das ich mit meinem HP LaserJet 4, den ich für einen Gefallen bekommen habe, mit Cups nicht in voller Qualität drucken kann sondern nur in der niedrigsten Stufe mit 300 dpi.

Wenn ich den bei Cups mitgelieferten PCL4/5 Treiber wähle und mit 600 dpi drucke möchte er es horizontal und vertikal doppelt so groß drucken, sas über den Rand raus geht schneidet der Drucker einfach ab.

Beim Foomatic Treiber von hpijs, der bei der hplip mitgeliefert wird, verzerrt er es in die doppelte Breite, die Höhe würde passen. Hier kann ich nur in der niedrigsten Qualität drucken.

Cups habe ich in den Versionen 1.2.12 und 1.3.4 gestet, hplip ist in 2.7.9 installiert.

Mit Windows funktioniert es in voller Qualität einwandfrei, aber Cups versagt hier, natürlich möchte ich auch hier den Drucker voll ausnutzen können.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke!

----------

## slick

Verschoben von "Deutsche Dokumentation" nach Supportforum "Deutsches Forum (German)".

----------

## no_expert

Ich hatte eben einen Laserjet 4 Plus hier, also fast der gleiche Drucker. Den hab ich angeschlossen, eingeschaltet und er wurde gleich von der hplip und CUPS erkannt und funktioniert auch einwandfrei damit. Anscheinend hat Linux ein Problem mit dem Vorgänger Laserjet 4, denke werde ihn verkaufen, unter Windows funktioniert er ja auch einwandfrei.

----------

## musv

 *no_expert wrote:*   

> Ich hatte eben einen Laserjet 4 Plus hier, also fast der gleiche Drucker. Den hab ich angeschlossen, eingeschaltet und er wurde gleich von der hplip und CUPS erkannt und funktioniert auch einwandfrei damit. Anscheinend hat Linux ein Problem mit dem Vorgänger Laserjet 4, denke werde ihn verkaufen, unter Windows funktioniert er ja auch einwandfrei.

 

Ich hatte neben meinem unterbespeicherten Laserjet 4MP noch für meine Eltern einen Laserjet 4L besorgt. Und das Ding funktionierte problemlos mit den Foomatic-Treibern. D.h. bei mir sind installiert die foomatic-db-ppds, die foomatic-filters und die foomatic-filters-ppds. Und die Druckqualität ist super mit 600 dpi

----------

## jkoerner

Mein HP LJ4(einfach) erfüllt auch hier nur seinen Dienst am 'parport'. Installiert sind aber die Druckertreiber von gutenprint. Läuft/druckt auf Debian und Gentoo.

----------

## no_expert

Das sind ja andere Drucker. Die Foomatic Treiber erzeuge das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand ein Handbuch, muss ich vielleicht am Drucker direkt was einstellen?

----------

